# Sad News - LitchfieldAndy Killed



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've been able to access Andy's username because the computer is still logged in to this website. 

Just letting you all know Andy was killed last week in a cycling accident in Edinburgh.

I know he had only been a member of this forum for a short period of time, but you can probably see from his posts that he had developed a sudden interest in the best waxes for his car and I know he loved doing the research and discussing it with you all and already the house was starting to fill up with polishes, waxes and polishing clothes he was eager to use once winter had passed.

Thankyou all for all the answers to questions and for being such a welcoming community,

Andy's partner, Donna


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for the loss

RIP andy


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Terrible!

My condolences!!!

RIP Andy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Tragic news. Thoughts with all his friends and family. 

EDIT: A website set up for him:

http://AndrewCyclist.com


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Our deepest sympathies Donna. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Donna, a terrible loss


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Donna, I'm so sorry to hear this, and it must have been difficult to post. 

Please accept my own and DW's deepest condolences, and wishing you strength at this terribly sad time.

RIP Andy


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Donna,

Wow that takes a strong person to do what you've just done, im sure it cant have been easy for you, nothing i can say to you really at this time other than my thoughts are with you and both your families.

Gav


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear your sad news Donna,thank you for letting us know. As you may know,we are a good,supportive bunch on here; if you feel the need to stay logged in to chat,we're here for you.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Tragic news, rip Andy, my thoughts are with Donna and family at this sad time


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sincere condolences go out to you and your family. I'm very sorry to hear this tragic news.

RIP LichfieldAndy

Best wishes in this difficult time, Jon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Donna.


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Deepest sympathy to all close to Andy, such a tragedy.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Tragic news, my deepest sympathy for family and friends

R.I.P Andy


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss - tragic news


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn sad to hear this
RIP


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

Very sad news...thoughts and prayers go out to Donna 
R.I.P Andy


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Very sad


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss Donna, RIP Andy.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

So sorry for you needing to post this terrible news.

Stay strong.

Robbie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Terrible news that 

RIP Andy


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Awful news, so sorry to hear this and my best wishes go to you Donna at this very sad time.

RIP ANDY


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is truly tragic. Best wishes to Donna and the friends and family of Andy.

I remember posting on a couple of Andy's threads quite recently and he took the time to post up some pics of his Litchfield Impreza. 

I'll make a donation when I get home.

RIP Andy.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about this, very upsetting.

Andy was only on a short time but a really nice guy and will be missed greatly.

Condolenses to you and yours/his family and friends.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sad news... RIP....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

DE 1981 said:


> Donna,
> 
> Wow that takes a strong person to do what you've just done, im sure it cant have been easy for you, nothing i can say to you really at this time other than my thoughts are with you and both your families.
> 
> Gav


Completely agree with Gav on this one..........:thumb:

Deepest sympathies........


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

So sorry to read this awful news, RIP Andy.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sad sad news. 

RIP


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Donna. RIP Andy


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

This is truly tragic and very sad ,
thoughts are with you and both your families


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just seen the website and will be making a donation very soon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss Donna .


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Donna.

RIP Andy


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

RIP Andy


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very sad to read this news Donna.

Thinking of you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

RIP andy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very very sad news! 

R.I.P.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Very sad news. Sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss donna , may andy rest in peace


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Terrible news. Very sorry to hear of this. RIP.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Donna.

Woody


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Thoughts are with you, he family and friends. RIP Andy.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear your tragic news -


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

So very sorry.
Thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

That's awful. RIP Andy and thoughts are with you and the family.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Tragic news, my deepest sympathy for family and friends

R.I.P Andy


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Tragic news Donna. My thoughts are with you and the family.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Andy


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Andy.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P Andy


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear your dreadful news Donna, thoughts are with you...

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP sorry for your lose.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news. Thoughts are with you Donna. 

Rest In Peace Andy.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

so so gutted to hear this, I didn't know him but when any life is taking away in such circumstances its awful! so sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

im sorry to hear about this.
sad


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

RIP Andy


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Must have took a lot for you to post this.

Althought I didn't speak to Andy on here, its still sad sad news.

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.

RIP Andy

Gav


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really sorry to hear this Donna


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this tragic news. My thoughts are with you and your family at this tragic time.... RIP Andy.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RIP Andy!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Sorry for you're loss. RIP Andy.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Really really sorry to read this, thoughts go out to you all


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Deepest condolences Donna


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

There's nothing I can say which hasn't already been said. It was very brave to post this and a true and a true illustration of your commitment to Andrew. RIP Andy.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP Andy

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

RIP Andy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this RIP.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Deepest condolences to you all. Terrible news.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rest in peace Andy.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear this donna,i know what your going through...i lost my brother to reckless driver smashing into him on his way to work
All i can say is,it does get better over time..but it will never go away from your mind ( 11 years on for me, i still get upset at xmas time ect)


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Sad news indeed, sorry to hear this. Donna, as said it was very good and brave of you to take the time to post a message like that. Nothing i can say, there's never the right words, but i'm sure all the members here at Detailing World agree and have their thoughts with you. All the best, enjoy the good memories now and they will never leave you.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Very sad news Donna read it in the evening news never crossed my mind Andy would be a member here - I'm betting he would have passed my house a few times over the years as we have alot of cyclists passing here. my deepest condolences to you and all the family


R.I.P Andy


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

so sorry to hear this!
i only stay less than 2 mins away from where this happened,my thoughts are with you..


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

RIP Andy.

Thoughts to Donna, the rest of the family etc.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

rip andy


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My condolences, thoughts are with you and family at this sad time.

RIP Andy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, that's tragic news, my thoughts are with you and your family, Godbless.


----------



## si_lock (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear the sad news. My prayers are with your family. R.I.P buddy


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Andy.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.

Thoughts go to you and your family and my utmost respect and admiration to you as no doubt that was incredibly difficult to post 

Deepest condolences.


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss, Thoughts and condolences with all of Andys family and friends.
RIP Andy


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so saddened to hear about this.

Thoughts with you and Andy's loved ones at this difficult time.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear this sad news, my thoughts are with you!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Really tragic. My greatest sympathies go out to you Donna.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Donna. 

Take care and best of luck with the campaign in Andy's name.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Extremely saddening. RIP Andy.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Donna, thank you for letting us know.

RIP Andy


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

RIP Andy.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Just awful news. My deepest sympathies to you and all that knew him. 

RIP Andy


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

So sorry to have read this may andy rest in peace and thoughts go out to all the family


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Terrible news, all of a sudden it makes you realise that you dont have it so bad after all.

Very sorry about about your loss Donna, and for everyone who knew him...

RIP Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for telling us

RIP Andy


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the tragic news.


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Donna.

RIP Andy

Mike


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Deepest condolences Donna

RIP Andy

Barry.


----------



## taire2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP Andy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

This is really sad news, sorry for your loss. Although having not personal spoke to him he sounds like a top bloke who was loving life to the full. The memorial page is very fitting.

It must have been so hard to write this post, my thoughts are with you and the rest of the family.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Andy.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

RIP Andy


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP Andy


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for you loss no words can describe what your going through right now. RIP Andy


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Terrible news, my thoughts with you and your familys.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

sad news...RIP andy


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Donna , my heart goes out to you and those around you . 
Must have taken a lot to write that .

R.I.P Andy


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP Andy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Deepest Sympathy....


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

Deepest Sympathy....R.I.P


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rip


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

So sorry to read this post, RIP


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very sorry to find this out Donna. Our thoughts with you all. 

Rip Andy


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Sad news
RIP Andy


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sad, R.I.P. Andy


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you Donna. 

God Bless.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very sorry to learn of your loss our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

extremely sorry for your loss.Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Condolences to the family and friends
All The Best and take care


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rip


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

such a tragic loss rip Andy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RIP Andy


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

So sad to hear. Thoughts are with you all. RIP Andy.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry for Your loss...

RIP Andy


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

RIP Andy
So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Such a tragic loss, you have shown immense courage by posting this at such a difficult time for you. Our deepest sympathies to all of the families.

RIP Andy


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Rip


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

RIP Andy 

Sorry for your loss Donna, my thoughts are with you and your family at this very sad time.

From chris


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

deepest sympathies Donna. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

My familys thoughts and deepest condolences are with you.


----------



## spence (Nov 24, 2011)

Really sorry to read this puts things in perspective 

sorry for your loss


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Condolences to you Donna at a tragic time.

R.I.P Andy


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Tragic news, so sorry to hear. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and both families at this time.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

RIP andy


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Not been on for a couple of days so just caught up with thread.

Sorry to hear this terrible news, can only echo what the others have said so well, Donna.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember chatting to andy on a thread not so long ago  my thoughts and deepest sympathy are with you


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss Donna. Please accept my condolences, and understandings of what you are going through, with the rawness of the moment. It's always a good thing to use sites as understanding as Detailing World as a means of releasing your emotions.....typing them out, or even writing how you feel, can be a good way of release. Unfortunately it doesn't correct what has happened, but it may make you feel better inside.

Gone too soon.
x


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry to hear about your sad loss donna
i didnt know andy but what iv read he sounded like a top fella
r i p andy


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Awful news.
RIP Andy


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Sad to hear of your loss,

As you have seen DW is an amazing group of people that will be there for anyone no matter how long they have known you.

Keep strong.

RIP Andy.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Such a brave thing to do posting on here Donna, remember hearing about this, RIP Andy.

Thoughts are with you and your family at this time Donna.


----------



## isitOCD? (Dec 1, 2011)

very sad news, Im lost for words......


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

RIP sorry for your loss


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear this sad news. I had a loss of my own a week before christmas. Time can take away some of the pain.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

My sincerest condolences.

R.I.P. Andy


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your sad news. My condolences to you and your family at this very tough time.

RIP Andy


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Very sad news, RIP Andy.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

RIP

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear this! R.I.P Andy


----------

